# Gelding Peeing and Pooping in stall



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Does it matter? All of my horses will choose to poop in a stall with shavings if they have access to it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe he is still adjusting to the new place? Or...he just has to go! :lol: Probably the second one. Things change, and he may feel comfortable in it, so he just goes.

My girl always tends to pee in her stall. Pretty much every day she does, unless I can get her out of it quick enough after she eats. :lol: It's natural...if they have to go, they will go. Period. 

Just make sure you have lime around and enough extra shavings.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Mine will choose to pee or poop in their bedded stall over their ag lime run every day and any day. I clean 4 stalls every morning before work because the nim wots refuse to poop in the run


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

All of my horses pee and poop in the stall. As a matter of fact, every horse on the property does it. The boys have a tendency to poo in one place and the girls don't care so they just twirl through it and have it everywhere.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Existing barn and paddock space?
Or all new construction?:think:

I wonder if the horse has not settled in yet and is adjusting....
More if this is a existing facility/barn if the scent of the previous horse{s} is still present and your horse is trying to fit in with where the past residents made their messes?
Scenting his own scent and smells over theirs...it may take time for him to settle, truly settle in and not be seeking companions unseen but smelled...
Unless there is a reason for straw and shavings in the stall I would make my life easier and just do shavings...simpler to clean and maybe not so inviting soft will have him realizing he can defecate outdoors just as easily...
My horses prefer to roll in sand not grass in their paddock/pasture...
They have a roll hole/spot that all the horses utilize for those daily roll and back scratch they do, sometimes several times a day so it must feel good to "dig" the sand in. :|
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

If you'd rather he do his business outside, why not just shut him out of the stall on nice days when he doesn't need the shelter? Maybe he'll get used to pooping and peeing outside again. Maybe he won't. But it would save on bedding!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The new ground outside may have too much splashback, where is your old ground did not. Horses tend not to like splashback.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Who knows what they are thinking? My own horse pees 1/4 - 1/3 into every trail ride, whereas another horse I was riding this summer liked to poop in the beginning of the ride, but waited until we was parked in a stall after the ride to pee. Both have 24h pasture turn-out with shelter. It's only a problem for you, it seems...so you gotta work around it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Maybe he finally discovered the joy of peeing into shavings. 

Be grateful you don't have my horse who not only will come in from the pasture specifically to pee and poop in her nice bedded stall, but will then paw it up, churn it into a mess, and then roll on it


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Hee hee, I'm sorry but it strikes me as funny to have a vet out because a horse is peeing or pooping in inconvenient places. I've seen horses start to poop in their own water bucket every day, out of the blue. Or in their food. I'd say consider yourself lucky you had all that time with a neat horse. One of mine I say is a "salad shooter" because her manure isn't ever in a pile, not one manure ball even touches another. It looks like she whirls in a circle and lets it fly. Often the horses with an open shed and acres of pasture come inside just to poop under the roof. 
My friend's gray horse makes sure to only roll on top of manure, never in a clean area. Another horse likes to make a pile blocking the gate to the feed room so you always have to knock the poop out of the way to get in.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

One of my geldings is now privy to two stalls and the paddock, when he comes in at night. Both stalls have mats on top of limestone crush but his "bedroom" is bedded wall-to-wall with shavings. The outer stall only has shavings where he stands during the day to enjoy his fan and get away from the flies.

He does all of his business in his bedroom --- all of it. I lock him out of there during the day elst I'd have to clean his stall twice.

FWIW, I lived in SoCal's Low desert area for five years. I am familiar with the deep sand environment. It is possible your horse never went inside its shed because all that deep sand was an encouragement to pee and might as well poop while he's at it

Now that you're in Virginia, living on dirt, the only soft thing around to make him think "I need to pee" are the shavings in his stall. Sorta the same as when we hear the kitchen faucet running and all of a sudden we have to pee, lollollol


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have no bedding in one stall only mats. My mare won't pee in there as long as I don't lock her in. She is a mess with manure though- goes wherever she happens to be standing. 

My boss mare is a neat freak- she always goes in the back of her paddock or the very back of her stall.

I wonder if horses raised in a herd outside are naturally cleaner than horses that were kept stalled. My pony was kept stalled prior to coming here and he is very messy. He goes right next to the hay pile or in it.

I find it is an individual thing. Some horses are cleaner than others.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Avna said:


> come in from the pasture specifically to pee and poop in her nice bedded stall, but will then paw it up, churn it into a mess, and then roll on it


Ouch! That's rough!!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

We totally need a "My horse's weird pooping habits" thread. :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

If a previous horse urinated in the stall, especially a messy one, then your horse will go in the same place unless you teach him otherwise. 

First thing would be to strip the stall out and clean everything with a bleach solution. Hopefully he will quit once the smell is gone or at least just go in one spot. 

Mine are all very neat and rarely urinate in the stalls even if left overnight inside.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

This started not long after the move? In my observation horses tend to poo/pee where they are at the moment. If he's spending more time in the stall in VA than he was in CA... Then it'd make sense that it's where he goes to the bathroom. Inconvenient, but I'd hardly see it as cause for concern. If cleaning it is really bothersome and he otherwise has shelter I'd close off the stall unless inclement weather is approaching. I have one that poops every morning in the wash rack when I'm tending him after I bring him in. About half the time it's after he pees in it, so that it splashes everywhere. Just one of his things and a fact of life. Get out of the way so your legs don't get splashed, and hose it out when you're done


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

4horses said:


> I have no bedding in one stall only mats. My mare won't pee in there as long as I don't lock her in. She is a mess with manure though- goes wherever she happens to be standing.
> 
> My boss mare is a neat freak- she always goes in the back of her paddock or the very back of her stall.
> 
> ...


IMO pasture raised horses are neater than stall raised. I do believe it is taught by the herd to not go in the prime grazing areas. Herd boss to new horse: _Why did you poop on my favorite spot? GRR better RUN and RUN fast GRR cause I'm going to bite your a$$ _ 

Over time, all but one horse I had continued to get neater and neater in their stall (and pasture). The one that didn't was super messy; he pooped all over and would stomp it into a pulverized mess. Very expensive horse to maintain :frown_color:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@gottatrot, I laughed out loud when reading about the salad shooter :rofl:


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Some horse just like using their stall for a toilet.My gelding live out 24/7 on pasture with a run in shed. No one ever poops or pees in it. 

They have two places in pasture where they poop & pee. Barnyard when they are locked up for what ever reason. They have two places where they poop pee. All three are very neat tidy boys. 

I'd be inclined to lock him out of stall if weather is nice. But really nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I swear my mares hold it in all day just so they can flood their stalls when they come in to eat in the evening. I have a couple that I wish had 2 stalls, one for a 'bedroom' and one for the 'privy'.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have a couple that I wish had 2 stalls, one for a 'bedroom' and one for the 'privy'.


Our herd of 5 has access to their stalls 24/7. But there is one extra stall and (apparently upon mutual agreement) the extra stall is the chosen bathroom. Makes barn chores much easier :wink:


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have noticed that my mares urinate as soon as I walk out with a feed bucket. Maybe try feeding grain outside the barn?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Our herd of 5 has access to their stalls 24/7. But there is one extra stall and (apparently upon mutual agreement) the extra stall is the chosen bathroom. Makes barn chores much easier :wink:


LOL! Horses are SUCH strange creatures some days.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> Our herd of 5 has access to their stalls 24/7. But there is one extra stall and (apparently upon mutual agreement) the extra stall is the chosen bathroom. Makes barn chores much easier :wink:


If only


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

```

```



4horses said:


> I have noticed that my mares urinate as soon as I walk out with a feed bucket. Maybe try feeding grain outside the barn?


Star does that every time I feed her. She walks off to her spot, pees, and comes to eat.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's the flies. He's not wanting to come out because of the flies and the humidity. It's nasty here.

Try a flysheet and flyboots.

I had to take my stalls away from my guys because they will pee and poop in there all day long. Now they run down to the woods and half the time don't even want to come out for dinner because of the flies.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

mmshiro said:


> Ouch! That's rough!!


I think my horse is on permanent retainer with the Baled Shavings Manufacturers of America Association.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

I "heartlessly" quit bedding my horses' matted run-in stalls this summer and my "firehose" gelding quit peeing in the stall. He only rarely poops in there. He's a real hard one to keep thrush and white line at bay, and he was always standing in the soaked sawdust. I literally use a broom to sweep up the stalls and a scoop shovel to clean out now. The mare is a pig one way or another but has NEVER peed in her stall unless locked in. She can destroy a wheelbarrow of fresh sawdust in two hours. Neither horse is any the worse for wear. This winter I'll maybe use a bucket of sawdust to soak up dampness, but I feel I solved a serious management problem when I quit bedding.


----------

